# Schlammsauger



## camelman (29. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe diese Geräte in der Bucht gefunden, kann mir dazu jemand was sagen?
Handhabung, Funktion, Wartung?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlammsauger-Teichsauger-Teich-Schlammsauger-Teichreiniger-Teich-NEU-213350-/261073807136?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item3cc9362720

ist glaube ich sowas wie F2/F1 von Heissner

Was mich etwas verwirrt, wenn ich im Netz danach suche finde ich das Gerät nur auf
australischen Seiten.
Danke für Euere Mühen und Tschüss
Jürgen


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. März 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauer*

Davon hab ich auch noch nie was gehört/gelesen.
Sieht aber gebrauchsfahig aus, soweit die Angaben richtig sind.


----------



## Nori (29. März 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauer*

Der Sauger ist ziemlich identisch mit den Heissner-Teilen - Hersteller Jebao ist ein Billiganbieter.

Bei Heissner ist das halt so, dass die einen beträchtlichen Aufschlag auf eigentliche Billigprodukte erheben - dafür dürfen sie dann im deutschen Baumarkt stehen - wenn man sich den Schwimmskimmer von Heissner für anfangs 119,- oder dann 99,- € anschaut, wird man keinen Unterschied zum Ebay-Angebot für 39,- oder 49,- € finden - nur dass kein Heissner-Aufkleber auf dem Ebay-Skimmer klebt!

Fazit: Heissner lässt sich seine 5 Jahre Garnatie auch mit annähernd dem doppelten Kaufpreis bezahlen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## camelman (29. März 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauer*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten. Hab ich mir schon gedacht, das die baugleich sind, sieht jedenfalls so aus. Nur der "billige" hat 250 W, der Heissner nur 155W ob das auf die Leistung Auswirkungen hat? Leider findet man nur sehr wenig Erfahrungsberichte zum Heissner, kann da jemand was mitzuteilen?
Tschüss 
Jürgen


----------



## VolkerN (29. März 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauer*

Hallo Juergen,

ich hab den Heissner F1 ...und dazu schonmal etwas gepostet:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/372000/3

Von der Idee her find ich den F1 gut ...die Tatsache das er zum groessten Teil aus wenig robustem Plastik besteht laesst aus der guten Idee ein echtes Aergernis werden. Ich hab mir schon mehrfach Ersatzteile bestellen muessen. Die Preise dafuer sind vollkommen ueberzogen.


----------



## Christine (29. März 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Hmm, erinnert mich irgendwie an Jolanthas Tauchpumpe-am-Besenstil  - nur das ihre Methode deutlich billiger sein dürfte...


----------



## camelman (29. März 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Hallo Volker,
schöne dass ich mal jemanden finde der einen Heissner F1 im Einsatz hat und Auskünfte geben kann. Ich habe in einem anderer Posting (könnte auch ein Erfahrungsbericht gewesen sein) gelesen, dass das Gerät, der Motor, komplett unter Wasser sein muss. Ist das so? Genügt es nicht, wenn der "Saugrüssel" unter Wasser ist, damit der keine Luft saugt? Ich hatte schon mal einen Gardena mit externen Pumpe im Einsatz. Da war es auch so, dass es ewig gedauert hat bist die Luft aus dem Gerät, Schlauch usw. war. Ich habe am Rand meinen Teich sehr flach gehalten, ca. 15-20 cm könnte der Heissner da zum Einsatz kommen?
Würde mich freuen wenn ich einige "Erfahungswerte" erhalten könnte.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## VolkerN (29. März 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Hallo Juergen,

damit das Geraet die Luft "rauslaesst" (vorher funktioniert das Ansaugen nicht) musst du es komplett unter Wasser halten. Wenn du dann damit arbeitest kannst du es mal ganz kurz (wenige Sekunden) z.B. im Uferbereich soweit aus dem Wasser nehmen das nur noch er "Saugruessel" unter Wasser ist ...dann muss man aber gleich wieder das komplette Geraet unter Wasser halten sonst saugt es Luft an und die Foerderleistung ist gleich Null. 

Darauf kann man sich beim Arbeiten eigentlich gut einstellen ...ausser natuerlich wenn man eine groessere Flachwasserzone hat die man reinigen moechte. Ansonsten ist die Reinigungsleistung von dem Heissner F1 wirklich gut. 

Ein Nachteil von dem Wasser-Auffangbehaelter: Darin befindet sich ein Netz das den groeberen Schmutz auffaengt und ueber den das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurueckgefuehrt wird. ...Nein, das ist noch nicht der Nachteil  ...der Nachteil ist das sich das Netz -sobald sich ein wenig Algen darin verfangen haben- den Wasserabfluss so behindert das es immer wieder passiert das einfach der Auffangbehaelter ueberlaeuft. Diese "Konstruktion" koennte mit wenig Aufwand so designed werden dass das nicht passiert. Ich umgehe das Problem dadurch das ich das Netz zusaetzlich mit Waescheklammern am Rand fixiere (Tipp: vielleicht legt Heissner dem Geraet kuenftig einfach Waescheklammern bei) 

@Christine
Ich weiss natuerlich nicht was fuer eine Schmutzwasserpumpe Jolantha verwendet ...aber ...die Saugleistung von dem Teichschlammsauger ist schon recht gut ...gerade Fadenalgen werden damit recht kraftvoll angesaugt und aus dem Teich befoerdert.


----------



## camelman (29. März 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Hallo Volker,
danke für deine Antworten und Erklärungen. Jetzt ist mir das schon klar, funktioniert wie die Saugglocke an einem Hochdruckreiniger. Hatte ich mal getestet. Da musste auch sämtliche Luft aus dem Schlauch sein damit überhaupt eine Saugwirkung eintrat.
Den Auffangbehälter hätte ich sowieso nicht benutzt sondern das Schmutzwasser in den Garten zur Düngung gepumpt. Hatte auch schon mal einen Oase sieht aus wie ein Vacuumsauger (welchen? war ein Automatik mit Fernbedienung ) im Einsatz. Der unterbrach immer den Saugvorgang bis der Behälter wieder leer war. Es musste auch so stehen dass er leicht unter dem Niveau des Teiches stand. Das Entleerungsventil (wenn man das überhaupt so nennen mag) eine Gummilasche die durch den Wasserdruck das Ablaufloch verschließt, war sehr anfällig gegen kleine Steinchen die sich darin verklemmten. Es entstand kann kein Unterdruck mehr. Hatte auch schon einen Gardena mit externer Pumpe und Wasserauffangbehälter mit Filter. Gleiches Problem im Flachwasser, erst musste alle Luft aus dem System. Wenn man nicht aufpasst saugt man wieder Luft und das Spiel beginnt neu. Ich hab das Ganze nach ca. 1 Std. zurückgeschickt.
Glaub es gibt nix perfektes (deutsche Ingenieurskunst - Fehlanzeige)
Mach mich morgen mal an die Arbeit, mit Schmutzwasserpumpe und einem Vorschlag hier aus dem Forum, werde berichten.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Nori (29. März 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Es gibt schon gute Schlammsauger - nur sind die in einer Preisklasse, dass man über das 1-2 malige Ausleihen eines solchen Gerätes pro Jahr nachdenken sollte.

Ich verwende einen Heissner Sauger (Vorgänger dieses F1/F2) mit einer fernsteuerbaren Pumpe am Rohrende - das Handling ist recht beschwerlich, aber es geht schon einigermassen (ich hab das starre Rohr durch ein Stück Schlauch etwas flexibler gemacht, damit man den Saugkopf schön plan über den Boden führen kann - beim Nachfolgemodell wurde die Saugkopfaufhängung auch etwas modifiziert) - ich hab heuer einige Zeit gesaugt und nebenbei mal 2-3000 Liter in den Garten gepumpt.

Ich denke normalerweise ist so eine Hochdruckreiniger Glocke nicht schlecht (ich hab die auch) - mit dem guten Aldi Wasserbesen den Schmodder nach Unten kehren und dann mit der Glocke nur den Tiefbereich abgesaugt - das mache ich aber nur alle paar Jahre - soll ja nicht zu steril werden...



Gruß Nori


----------



## camelman (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

So,
habe mal gebastelt. Siehe Beitrag unter Eigenbau,
Schlammsauger_Eigenbau_Versuch
Wenn möglich werde ich das mal testen.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## libsy (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichsauger-...694&pid=100017&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=261073807136&


Ist das etwas für meinen kleinen Teich oder lieber Finger weg?


----------



## Nori (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Lass die Finger davon - wenn du so eine Art von Sauger willst, dann hol dir einen, mit dem du permanent Saugen kannst, ohne dass die Pumpe abschaltet, damit sich der Behälter entleeren kann.
Gibts von Gardena und Oase - kosten so um die 300,- €.

... oder probier den Heissner-F1/F2-Nachbau aus.....

Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Hallo Gerd!
Nori hat schon recht,ein permanent Sauger ist nicht schlecht.Aber er hat ja auch ein viel größeres Teichvolumen,als Du.
Ich bin der Meinung bis 5000l reicht ein Nass- Trockensauger vollkommen aus.
Was saugt man denn?
Zum ersten sollte man nie den ganzen Teich saugen,sondern in Intervalle,die Wände sowieso nicht(Teichflora),also nur das abgestorbene Pflanzenmaterial was am Boden ist.Dazu kommen noch ein paar Fadenalgen,wegen der Optik.
Frühjahrsputz plus Herbstputz und zwischen durch ein paar Algen hast Du im Jahr eine Saugzeit
von maximal 3-5 Stunden.Da lohnt es sich nicht einen Sauger für über 300 Euro zu kaufen,das sollte selbst Nori einleuchten.Wie groß ist denn der Teichboden? 1,50m mal 1,50m?

LG Ron!


----------



## libsy (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Mein Teich ist ja nicht groß. Ich werde mal weiter überlegen. Aber denke mal das so einer gar nicht so schlecht ist.


----------



## Nori (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Wenn einer mal mit so einer "Prothese" gesaugt hat, der Behälter ist schätzungsweise alle 1-2 Minuten voll,  der weiß wovon ich rede (übrigens lässt die Saugleistung nach, wenn man mit Ablaufschlauch arbeitet - ich hatte mal probeweise so einen einfachen Pondovac - der Besitzer sagte mir gleich mach den Ablaufschlauch weg und leer den Behälter so aus - das war nat. noch mehr Arbeit, aber er hat besser gesaugt). Dann spielt es auch keine Rolle ob das Ding 20 mal leerlaufen muss oder 50 mal - es nervt ohne Ende.
Wenn man das Geld nicht ausgeben will, dann sollte man sich lieber einen vernünftigen Sauger leihen - oder eben mit einem System wie dem F1/F2-Nachbau versuchen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Hi Nori!
Leihen, oder mit Nachbarn,Eltern oder Bekannte zusammen, dann einen von der besseren Sorte zulegen, währe auch eine Option.

LG Ron!


----------



## Scheiteldelle (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

oder über günstige Alternativen nachdenken 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32147


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hmm, erinnert mich irgendwie an Jolanthas Tauchpumpe-am-Besenstil  - nur das ihre Methode deutlich billiger sein dürfte...



So, da ist er, unf funktioniert wieder einwandfrei !!


----------



## lollo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*



jolantha schrieb:


> So, da ist er, unf funktioniert wieder einwandfrei !!



Hallo,

und schreddert sämtliches Lebewesen im Schlamm, dass mit angesaugt wird.

Solche Schmutzwasserpumpen kann man vielleicht in einem gechlortem Schwimmpool einsetzten um Wasser zu wechseln, oder dafür verwenden wofür sie eigentlich gedacht sind.


----------



## jolantha (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und schreddert sämtliches Lebewesen im Schlamm, dass mit angesaugt wird.



Natürlich muß so was ja wieder kommen, pauschale Verurteiling, ohne zu wissen
wer was wann macht ! 

Wenn ich damit meine Flachzonen reinige, meistens am Jahresanfang, sind da
kaum  Kleinstlebewesen .
Was ist denn dann mit den Filterpumpen , die bei 90 % aller Teichbesitzer ganzjährig
laufen ???  Die schreddern alles, was ihnen vor die Flügel kommt.


----------



## lollo (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*



jolantha schrieb:


> Natürlich muß so was ja wieder kommen, pauschale Verurteiling, ohne zu wissen wer was wann macht !



du kannst ruhig weiterhin versuchen dir dieses schön zu reden, Fakt ist, dass Schmutzwasserpumpen (Typabhängig)  bis zu 35 mm Partikelgröße durchlassen, und dieses vom Flügelrad geschreddert wird.



> Wenn ich damit meine Flachzonen reinige, meistens am Jahresanfang, sind da
> kaum Kleinstlebewesen .



genau das Gegenteil stelle ich fest, denn auch diese nutzen die ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen und halten sich dadurch im flachem Bereich auf.



> Was ist denn dann mit den Filterpumpen , die bei 90 % aller Teichbesitzer ganzjährig
> laufen ??? Die schreddern alles, was ihnen vor die Flügel kommt.



zu denen gehöre ich auch, und meine Pumpe steht im Teich. Es ist schon mal vorgekommen das ein __ Wasserläufer auf dem Spaltsieb unbeschadet landet ist. Ansonsten ist da in meinen ca.45 Jahren Teichbesitz durch eine Teichpumpe nichts geschreddert worden. Das hat auch damit etwas zu tun, weil die Hersteller ihre Impeller so bauen, dass genügend Spaltbreite vorhanden ist, und nichts geschreddert wird. Alleine schon die vorhandene Größe der Ansaugöffnungen lassen ja nur max. Durchlassgrößen zu.

Und erkläre mir mal wie beim Schwerkraftbetrieb, wo die Pumpe ja in der Regel am Ende der Filterkette steht, irgend etwas geschreddert wird.


----------



## Plätscher (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*



lollo schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass Schmutzwasserpumpen (Typabhängig)  bis zu 35 mm Partikelgröße durchlassen, und dieses vom Flügelrad geschreddert wird.
> 
> weil die Hersteller ihre Impeller so bauen, dass genügend Spaltbreite vorhanden ist, und nichts geschreddert wird.




Hallo,

du irrst, die Schmutzwasserpumpen sind auch so gebaut wie die von dir beschriebene Teichpumpe, sprich auch die Propeller der Schmutzwasserpumpen lassen größere Sachen ungeschreddert durch. 

Andes ist es mit den Klarwasserpumpen, die schreddern.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du irrst, die Schmutzwasserpumpen sind auch so gebaut wie die von dir beschriebene Teichpumpe, sprich auch die Propeller der Schmutzwasserpumpen lassen größere Sachen ungeschreddert durch.
> 
> Andes ist es mit den Klarwasserpumpen, die schreddern.



Genau so ist es! Würden sie schreddern, dann würden ja Steinchen in der Größe die Pumpe zerstören, aber genau dafür sind sie ja ausgelegt....


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Ich laß mich da auch nicht beeinflussen , da ich den Mulm ja sowieso aufwirbele, ehe er in die Pumpe
flutscht, kann alles noch vorher in die Tiefe flüchten .


----------



## libsy (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

@jolantha 
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es sehr unhandlich ist. So eine Pumpe besitze ich auch.
Die Idee ist aber nicht schlecht.
Auch mit einem Schlammsauger, saugt man ja Kleintiere mit ein.


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schlammsauger*

Gerd, 
es geht eigentlich, die Pumpe stell ich in die Flachzone, mit der einen Hand halte ich den Stiel fest, damit
die Pumpe nicht umkippt, mit der anderen hand ziehe ich die Pumpe am Schlauch über den Boden .


----------

